# Tickets for EvenTT08 @ Rockingham on sale now...



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Tickets are now on sale for this years TT Owners Club Annual Event, EvenTT08.

http://ttoc.co.uk/catalog/index.php?cPath=28_54

Information can be found here, and will be updated soon:

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/eventt08

We are just finalising the details this weekend for the hotel for the AGM. Details of this will be made available next week for those wishing to attend.

Nick


----------

